

Make your iOS, Android and HTML5 game in minutes just using JavaScript - screen2013
http://www.quicksandapp.com/?id=1

======
toblender
Nice work. Any word on when you will create an in browser interface?

Maybe put a ceiling on the demo? You can just fly off the screen and avoid all
the obstacles :D

------
tehwebguy
Looking forward to trying this out!

